# iPod touch wird vom Kernel nicht erkannt

## corvis

Hallo,

ich tüftel schon das ganze Wochenende an meinem Problem.

Mein Ziel: einen Apple iPod touch mit Firmware 2.x (mit Windows-Rechner aufgespielt) mittels USB-Kabel an meinen Toshiba Portégé mit Gentoo anzuschließen.

Ich bin nach folgender Anleitung http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Apple_iPod vorgegangen.

Es kommt folgendes: 

```
dmesg

Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo-r4

...

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 3 choices

```

Nach Anleitung sollte aber noch folgendes dahinter stehen:

```
Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

  Vendor: Apple     Model: iPod              Rev: 1.62

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

usb-storage: device scan complete

SCSI device sda: 3999744 512-byte hdwr sectors (2048 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 68 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 3999744 512-byte hdwr sectors (2048 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 68 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

```

Ich habe im hier im Forum schon erfolglos gesucht. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

lsmod ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> lsmod ?

 

lsusb?

----------

## SvenFischer

Den Apple Krampf hatte ich mir auch gegeben:

die Product und Vendor ID bekommst Du mit dem Befehl "lsusb" und musst das folgende eben in diesen Punkten anpassen:

```

MDXP sven # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ac", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1301", SYMLINK+="ipod", MODE="0666"

```

Hier bitte nur die Zeile "/dev/ipod" beachten:

```

AMDXP sven # cat /etc/fstab

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2               /boot                   ext3            noauto,noatime                          1 2

/dev/sda3               /                       ext3            noatime                                 0 1

/dev/sda4               /home                   ext3            users,exec,suid                         1 2

proc                    /proc                   proc            defaults                                0 0

/dev/sda1               /mnt/win                ntfs-3g         locale=de_DE.UTF-8                      0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/daten              reiserfs        users,noatime,exec                      1 2

tmpfs                   /tmp                    tmpfs           size=850M                               0 0

/dev/ipod               /media/ipod             auto            users,noatime,noauto                    0 0

```

NEUSTART

Jetzt, kannst Du unter /media/ipod das Teil nutzen, wenn Du einen Software wie z.B. Amarok mit dem USE-Flag ipod hast (anyway kannst Du mal nachsehen, ob er Dir Dateien anzeigt).

----------

